# adobe premiere vorschau (filmaufnahme) geht nicht



## xamm (21. Oktober 2004)

hallo

ich wollte gerade über die option "datei>aufnehmen>filmaufnahme" ein paar sequenzen von einer dv-kassette (via kamera) auf'm rechner aufzeichnen aber sehe im vorschau fenster nur eine schwarze fläche, wenn ich >play drücke dann spult premiere den film am display meiner camera ab und nicht am monitor. für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------

